# What is causing this?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate to tell you this as I had those boots. But it's not the binding, it's the material on the boot. Doesn't matter which binding I've used. Rome, K2, Raiden, Flux I got that wear on that boot. Slap some duct tape over the back.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Crazy

What kind of bindings do you have?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Well after posting I noted that that my 2012 Burton Cartels have this near foot cup, probably to aid in foot hold. I like my bindings fairly tight, so its not as if I am leaving them too loose. I think BA has it pegged. Just a lightweight material, and to slap some duct tape on. The boots are the most comfortable ever!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

use McNett "freesole"...its bomb proof and I use it for all kinds of repairs

Freesole® Urethane Formula Shoe Repair


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

or try Tuff Toe used on work boots very strong this may help as well


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> use McNett "freesole"...its bomb proof and I use it for all kinds of repairs
> 
> I will pick some up today! I noticed our local Mountain Equipment Coop carries it - and it is in stock. Thanks for the advice. I can pick up some DWR spray when I am there too. Kill 2 birds.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ARSENALFAN said:


> wrathfuldeity said:
> 
> 
> > use McNett "freesole"...its bomb proof and I use it for all kinds of repairs
> ...


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

That damage is crazy, but I'm a bit confused: Are those boots the 2011-12 UFOs?

BA- Is that damage common for K2 boots? It looks like this year's version may have a different material in that area?

I apologize if I hijacked the thread. Just wondering before I invest in some T1 boots.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ARSENALFAN said:
> 
> 
> > and some myrizyeme for the stank
> ...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

smerdyakov said:


> That damage is crazy, but I'm a bit confused: Are those boots the 2011-12 UFOs?
> 
> BA- Is that damage common for K2 boots? It looks like this year's version may have a different material in that area?
> 
> I apologize if I hijacked the thread. Just wondering before I invest in some T1 boots.


They are this years boots - brand new.


----------

